# Thoughts of this Colnago build ?



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey...

I'm about to order my Colnago Extreme Power after I've been talking to one of the sale representatives at my local bike shop. My initial choice was to get a Pinarello Paris but he suggested I waited a few weeks and took a look at the Colnago EP, and I'm glad I did. 

Anyway, this is my current build and I only need to decide on the stem and handlebar. I really have no preferences on stem/handlebar so suggestions would be much appreciated.

Here's my build so far:

*Frame:* Colnago Extreme Power (WX03)
*Drivetrain:* Shimano Dura Ace (Don't hit me for not choosing Record)
*Wheelset:* Fulcrum Racing Zero (Red spokes, black rims)
*Saddle: *Prologo Choice Pro saddle (White and black)
*Seatpost:* Colnago (Might be exchanged but but not to begin with)
*Tires: *Vredestein Fortezza Pro TriComp (Black)

Thoughts on my build so far are very much appreciated and also suggestions on which stem and handlebar to choose 

Regards,
Jakob Laursen


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Wheels - the Racing Zero is a very expensive set of aluminum clinchers. For the same price you could get carbon tubulars (Zipp rims) from Neuvation or Williams Cycling. Those same companies offer similar aluminum clinchers for a fourth the price of the Fulcrums. also consider used wheels on ebay.

Stem/handlebar - i have a Token handlebar from ebay that I am very happy with. They are a generic brand but the quality is good.

I am sure your bike will turn out great. Good luck....and post pics when done.


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

Check out the Cinelli Ram stem/bar or the FSA Plasma


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

HazemBata said:


> Wheels - the Racing Zero is a very expensive set of aluminum clinchers. For the same price you could get carbon tubulars (Zipp rims) from Neuvation or Williams Cycling. Those same companies offer similar aluminum clinchers for a fourth the price of the Fulcrums. also consider used wheels on ebay.
> 
> Stem/handlebar - i have a Token handlebar from ebay that I am very happy with. They are a generic brand but the quality is good.
> 
> I am sure your bike will turn out great. Good luck....and post pics when done.


Racing Zero's can bet bought for 1000 dollars . please tell me where u can get zipp rims w/ decent spokes and hubs for that price .. please


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

I can understand (but would never myself) put shimano on an italian super bike . It's even odder when you put campy made wheels on it . Also why do people discount using chorus ... Either way sounds nice .. just not for me . cbike have a 15% discount on the Zero's thats under 1000 from them... I have to make a choice between them and nuetron ultra's before the sale end saturday

also check out the new ITM 100% stem ... killer


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

How about consider the HED Ardennes? They seem to be very interesting and light! I am thinking of getting them as my next wheels. They are $995 a set, and for $130, you can upgrade to ceramic bearings.

http://www.hedcycling.com/wheels/ardennes.php


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

For stem - I like to match the bars though that is not always the priority. Bars are a personal thing- whether you like carbon or aluminum, classic, deep or anatomic shape. 
My favorite stem is the Rotor S1 though- light, stiff, cool looking. 

Since you are going Shimano- why not carry the Pro Tour theme and get PRO Vibe bars and stem? Thats what I would do and get some DA 7850 or 7801SL wheels. They are quite aero for their depth according to published tests.


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the inputs... I took a look at the M.O.S.T Lion Air bar and Tiger Light stem. Don't know how they perform considered other bars/stems but I really liked the design. 

Don't know if it's a "no no" to mix Colnago with Pinarello/M.O.S.T ? Like it is with Colnago and Shimano  Sorry for that, hehe...


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Sounds like a great bike. I've been very pleased with my Deda Newton bars and stem combo. Light, simple, and relatively inexpensive. But then again, I'm coming from Cinelli 66 bars and stem...


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

PinarelloFan,

Scroll down about half way to the C48 and C38....those are Zipp rims and are under $1000http://www.neuvationcycling.com/wheels.html

Look at the 38 and 58 wheels...both Zipp rims http://www.williamscycling.com/


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Laursen said:


> Thanks for all the inputs... I took a look at the M.O.S.T Lion Air bar and Tiger Light stem. Don't know how they perform considered other bars/stems but I really liked the design.
> 
> Don't know if it's a "no no" to mix Colnago with Pinarello/M.O.S.T ? Like it is with Colnago and Shimano  Sorry for that, hehe...


Most people who buy Pinarello's that come w/ M.O.S.T switch them out . Your killing me w/ this build...But I guess thats the nice thing about building from the ground up . You get what you like no matter what other people may like


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

*hed ardenne wheel set*

Not to nitpick, but the ceramic bearing option is only available on the front hubs, not the rear. Hed does not seem to be completely sold on the rolling efficiency of ceramic bearings at this point in time. Nice looking wheelset though, and not as expensive as i thought they might be.


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey all... I went to my LBS and talked with them about bar and stem. After a few minutes I decided on the Deda Newton bar and Deda Zero 100 stem, both in black.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I suppose I don't really understand the focus on brand names. Components like bars and stems should be chosen based on sizing and strength/weight/price ratio, not brand names. Bars and stem are personal: buy them based on reach, drop, bend, width, shape, rise, angle, stiffness. 



Laursen said:


> Hey all... I went to my LBS and talked with them about bar and stem. After a few minutes I decided on the Deda Newton bar and Deda Zero 100 stem, both in black.


----------



## cbags101 (May 23, 2008)

Stem - FSA OS-99
Handlebars - FSA K-Force Shallow Drop


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

team_sheepshead said:


> I suppose I don't really understand the focus on brand names. Components like bars and stems should be chosen based on sizing and strength/weight/price ratio, not brand names. Bars and stem are personal: buy them based on reach, drop, bend, width, shape, rise, angle, stiffness.


I agree here. However, factor in your purpose: are you going to race? Ride for fun? If race, ditch the clinchers and get carbon tubulars. Run the deda set-up or some of the others suggested as they are all good depending on preferences. If you ride for fun, keep the wheels (i love the look) and consider running an integrated bar/stem combo for the bling factor. You got lots of options to tailor it to your personality, so have fun with it!!  

Good luck with the build as I like what you got so far!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

vsimmons said:


> Check out the Cinelli Ram stem/bar or the FSA Plasma


:thumbsup:


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

Go with Deda Newton's for bar and stem combo. I totally love mine and it keeps with the Italian theme. I have Fulcrum Racing One's in Black and they are excellent. Again, keep it Italian if you can. Integrated Bar & Stem are fairly lame and the wrong place to put your money I believe. 

M.


----------

